# Amplificador de 3-5w clase A



## deniel144 (May 5, 2009)

hola buscando encontre este pequeño amplificador de clase A http://www.redcircuits.com/Page80.htm y bueno quisiera saber sus opiniones respecto a este.  

saludos


----------



## maxep (May 30, 2009)

me parece mas de practica que usable. pr sus datos no me convence mucho. por no decir. me parece pesimo


----------



## deniel144 (Jun 1, 2009)

gracias por la respuesta


----------

